# Transformer 480 delta/ 208 wye



## Drew Dodsworth (Jun 23, 2013)

480 delta to 208/120 wye system, here's my question.. when you connect the neutral (grounded conductor) to X0 at the secondary, where does the return path get created to go back to the source from the primary 480? 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Drew Dodsworth said:


> 480 delta to 208/120 wye system, here's my question.. when you connect the neutral (grounded conductor) to X0 at the secondary, where does the return path get created to go back to the source from the primary 480?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


It doesn't go back. You have created the neutral at that point. It is called DERIVING a neutral. From that point all of your using devices are working off of the difference of potential that you are subjecting them to.


----------



## Drew Dodsworth (Jun 23, 2013)

That clears everything up. Making a difference of potential. Thanks man I appreciate it a lot 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

AKA separately derived system. This is why it is important to ground and bond the neutral ("grounded conductor") so that the over current and short circuit protective devices (fuses/breakers) will function properly.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

The ground would only carry current under fault conditions, the system would operate with out the XO being grounded.

The return current (not ground, not neutral) is on the 480 VAC side, the 480 is the source and that current makes it's way all the way back to it's source the utility wherever that is.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Bad Electrician said:


> The ground would only carry current under fault conditions, the system would operate with out the XO being grounded.
> 
> The return current (not ground, not neutral) is on the 480 VAC side, the 480 is the source and that current makes it's way all the way back to it's source the utility wherever that is.


I'll try to be delicate. The secondary is on it's own.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

RIVETER said:


> I'll try to be delicate. The secondary is on it's own.


:laughing::laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Shock-Therapy said:


> :laughing::laughing::thumbsup:


Do you agree? I am here to learn, as well.


----------



## DriveGuru (Jul 29, 2012)

A standard transformers primary and secondary winding are electrically isolated.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

RIVETER said:


> Do you agree? I am here to learn, as well.


Yes, absolutely.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

The secondary side of the service trans should be bonded and grounded. However there are exceptions...


----------

